# Check chains and stabilizer bars



## JGPenfield

I am confused about check chains. I have a Ford 3000 and the check chains attach to the middle of the lift arms and then to the center of the tractor. What are check chains used for? I have attachments for a stabilizer bar to prevent swaying left to right. Can check chains be used to prevent sway like a stabilizer bar?


----------



## BigT

Check chains prevent the lift arms from swinging into the wheels. They cannot be too short or they will interfere with the lift raising or lowering. Your tractor has a specific length check chain.

Stabilizer bars prevent the three point implement from swinging laterally when the implement is at work. If you used the shortened check chains for this purpose, they would be too short and interfere with the lift, raising or lowering.


----------



## JGPenfield

Do people use check chains to limit the swing of the lift arms when they don't use a stabilizer bar such as when they are pulling a plow.


----------



## sixbales

Many people do not use stabilizer bars. The check chains keep the lift arms from hitting the tires if the implement meanders.


----------



## BigT

Plows tend to veer left in reaction to the moldboards rolling the ground/soil to the right. The tail wheel on the back of the plows rides against the furrow face to hold the plows in position.


----------

